# Nikon FM2, all black



## thetrue

I have this FM2 that I've been playing with for a couple weeks and it's a nice camera. I've gotten curious about how old it is, and the only information on them shows pictures of black and silver ones. So I did a few searches trying to find out if the serial# can give me a hint about when it may have been made - yielding nothing but "you can pretty much only take a guess" answers. Nikon gives me nothing but the runaround. I'm stumped!!! 

Is there anyone on here that can help me figure out this mystery? I'm assuming it's an early example based on all the others on the market having higher serial numbers. Mine is numbered 7130661 if that helps at all. 

Thanks! 
Jeff


----------



## Derrel

Well, if it is an FM2, it's probably made in 1982 or so. Is it an FM2? Or an FM2(n)???


Nikon FM2 - Index Page

Nikon FM2 - Index Page

FM2 serial numbers started at 7000001 (first year of production was 1982). But again...not sure if yours is an FM2 or FM2(n). My guess is 1983, actually.The "n" variant hit the market in 1984.


----------



## invisible

This might help: Flickr: Discussing Nikon FM2/FM2n dating procedure... in The Nikon FM series (FM, FM-10, FM2 & FM3)


----------



## thetrue

Derrel: I've studied those pages for hours. I can't figure out exactly what the writer is trying to say at times and it just gets confusing to me. I personally believe that it's an FM2, NOT and FM2(n). I'll get a quick snap of the number on the back in a short bit, I'm not any sort of Nikon expert so maybe that will help a touch.

invisible: I never even saw that flickr discussion in my searches. As soon as I finish the roll in there, I'll have to check that out. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## thetrue

That should suffice, no?


----------



## Derrel

Let's see the top deck and specifically the shutter speed dial and the X-synch speed markings...


----------



## thetrue

https://picasaweb.google.com/105574...&authkey=Gv1sRgCIOPx6alhMizJg&feat=directlink top deck, two front sides


----------



## Derrel

That is with 100 percent certainty the first variant of the FM2 series: that is a black FM2. Since it came out in 1982, with the X-synch speed as a separate speed in red, 200, it is DEFINITELY an FM2, and not the FM2n or "new" model, which had the higher 1/250 X-synch speed, located within the regular sequence of speeds. So, the year of manufacture is very likely 1982. Not that that has anything to do with its value...the prism has a tap in it, and the eyepiece is brassed, and so are some of the corners, so as a collectable FM2, it's very average...but as a shooter, it's still nice!!!

I have an FM2n in chrome...it's barely been used...it sat untouched, sealed in double Zip-Lock bags with packs dessicant for over seven years, mis-labeled in a box that said "Cards and Letters"! I always loved the simplicity of the original FM, and the FM2 as well.


----------



## thetrue

I'm using it for a lot of B+W film, kind of using my T3i as a guide to really help me learn how to shoot a full manual SLR. I just think it will help me improve my skill and you HAVE to love the super high res digitals on a CD when you take film to get developed. 

As far as being "collectible," I figured it's extra-average but I actually enjoy the "well used" look that it exudes. Plus it makes me less afraid to use it  Picked it up at a flea market with an N-2 rewinder and a handsome camera bag for $8 back in March and really just left it sit until about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## panblue

$8 bargain!


----------



## panblue

thetrue said:


> Mine is numbered 7130661 if that helps at all.
> 
> Thanks!
> Jeff



Within the very first couple of months of production, I'd assume.


----------



## thetrue

Thanks for your help guys! panblue: I had to buy it after he gave me that price! Even if it didn't work, it's still a nice little conversation piece.


----------



## panblue

Did $8 include a lens too?


----------



## thetrue

Oh yeah, a 50mm 1.8. I added a couple shots of the lens itself to that album linked above.


----------



## panblue

thetrue said:


> Oh yeah, a 50mm 1.8. I added a couple shots of the lens itself to that album linked above.


 Tha's great! What a result!


----------



## thetrue

I won't complain about it. I've been working on this same roll for about a week, so I can't wait to see how they come out. The first roll was a 100 speed that I took about 2 weeks on, and they came out like crap lol.


----------



## Mully

$8 is less than a good door stop so if it does not work you can have a fancy door stop.


----------



## thetrue

Mully said:


> $8 is less than a good door stop so if it does not work you can have a fancy door stop.


Or a nice paperweight lol


----------



## panblue

If it's broken you could sell it for a profit as spares/repair.


----------



## ceeboy14

The 1.8 50mm will work on almost any Nikon DSLR. On some models, like my D7000, it works fully automatic. The lens itself is worth $90-100. Good buy. If you need parts for this one, I have a box of bodies in various stages of disrepair..mostly film advance stripped or shutters bent. You pay the freight and their yours. these were cameras used by high school students, but to give testament to their durability, my students used them for 12 years when I was able to buy 50 of them for $50 apiece from a school photography firm. that equates to about 1200 students.


----------



## thetrue

Turns out the only thing wrong is the film rewinder knob. It's actually a really nice functional camera!


----------



## panblue

thetrue said:


> Turns out the only thing wrong is the film rewinder knob. It's actually a really nice functional camera!


 You may be able to source that component on eBay and replace it (?)


----------



## BrianV

What is wrong with the film rewinder knob?


----------



## ceeboy14

Somehow a reply to this thread didn't make it but somewhere amongst all my debris, I have a box of "broken" FM and FM2 camera bodies used by my students over the years. Most of the issues stem from stripped film advance cams or bent shutters. If your camera doesn,t work, try to identify the issue ad I can send you cameras with those parts working. No lenses as I culled those and put them to better use on some of the newer Nikon digitals.


----------



## ceeboy14

panblue said:


> thetrue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out the only thing wrong is the film rewinder knob. It's actually a really nice functional camera!
> 
> 
> 
> You may be able to source that component on eBay and replace it (?)
Click to expand...


That's the easiest fix there is on that camera. Shoot us a quick pic and I am sure between everyone here we can provide a fix. I used these cameras for 12 years as classroom student cameras.


----------



## thetrue

Just the little flip out part of it is broken off. I'm not too worried about it, I have an auto rewinder/grip thing for it.


----------



## BrianV

That part just unscrews, and a new one can screw into it's place. Open the camera, put a screwdriver in the shaft tp hold it still, unscrew by hand. Some older cameras, like the Nikon F, have a set screw holding it in. most do not.


----------



## thetrue

Thanks! I'll take care of that when my current roll is gone!!


----------



## Rick58

Nice find. Makes me want to drag out the F2's and dust them off. 
Nah, I'd just think of the good old days, get depressed, and have to put them away again.


----------

